# Megapress- how clean does the pipe need to be.



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Megapress- how clean does the pipe need to be. 

I have used mega press once and it was for new installation. So we had all the pipe on the ground and it was easy to clean the ends. We actually put the pipe in the pipe machine and used the cleaning tool on each end & it worked great 

My problem now is we are in a tight attic space and want to press in a repair and was curious do you guys really clean the pipe of just press it. I will have room to clean the pipe but if I can't it perfect I was curious about how clean does it need to be.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Mega press the same as pro press?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> Mega press the same as pro press?


 are you asking or telling me it's the same prep as copper 

Mega press is: joining gas lines with speciality fittings. Similar to propress but for gas that requires different heads than copper.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's a pdf ... looks like it needs to be pretty clean.

https://cdn2.ridgid.com/resources/m...&languageCode=en&countryCode=US&type=document


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

From what I recall from the rep is that I needs to be clean, the o ring needs a smooth surface.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Just sand off the lacquer finish and get to steel. They make a tool for that.

Sand cloth works fine when the tool doesn't fit


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my area for the repair. Food Steamer vent got stepped on by insulation guy and broke so steam rusted gas & Fire line


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Should be a quick repair with megapress


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Should be a quick repair with megapress


That's what we are hoping for. Need to shut down a 300 room senior living center. I think the hardest part will be the prep,getting thru all the locked door and waiting on the nitrogen purge.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never purged


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I've never purged


 How do you cut the pipe? Especially when a cutter won't spin.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> How do you cut the pipe? Especially when a cutter won't spin.


 four wheel cutter


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Nitrogen purge for natural gas????
With the prep tool and a cordless drill you should be able to buff up the ends of your cuts right in place. I'd cut out the bad pieces, measure and fab up your replacement then connect it with three mega press couplings. To make up the second coupling on the larger pipe you'll have to be able to pull the two ends apart to allow for the coupling to slip on.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems like overkill to purge, if welding obviously that would be procedure.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> Seems like overkill to purge, if welding obviously that would be procedure.


 it is precautionary but I prefer to not use my insurance


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> four wheel cutter


 we have that but I was more curious what you'd use to cut if you didn't purge.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> we have that but I was more curious what you'd use to cut if you didn't purge.


Porta band saw or even a sawsall if you're precise with your cut. A wheel cutter requires another step, reaming. Once the gas is shut off there isn't enough residual to ignite.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> we have that but I was more curious what you'd use to cut if you didn't purge.


 a four wheel cutter. No purge needed .


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> plungerboy said:
> 
> 
> > we have that but I was more curious what you'd use to cut if you didn't purge.
> ...



Be careful making that assumption.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have pressed about 30 repairs in attics, Just put a little sand cloth and you will be fine


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

rwh said:


> Be careful making that assumption.


After meter shut off, cracking the house side union, or opening a burner on a cooktop or a log lighter valve will do the trick. A gas water heater with a standing pilot will also purge the line enough to prevent a spark ignition.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> After meter shut off, cracking the house side union, or opening a burner on a cooktop or a log lighter valve will do the trick. A gas water heater with a standing pilot will also purge the line enough to prevent a spark ignition.


Note: this is a 300 bedroom senior center with 12- 100 gallon water heaters, I think 6 furnaces and multiple laundry rooms with gas dryers and a full commercial kitchen. I feel it's just lots of gas lines that's why I want to purge c


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't feel like you need to justify a safety precaution. 

In that situation, where you would likely use a sawzall to cut the pipe, due to clearances, it's totally understandable to want to take precautions.

I work in a number of assisted living/hospice facilities in the county and two of them don't even allow me to bring a torch in, aside from when we swap out boilers.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> Note: this is a 300 bedroom senior center with 12- 100 gallon water heaters, I think 6 furnaces and multiple laundry rooms with gas dryers and a full commercial kitchen. I feel it's just lots of gas lines that's why I want to purge c


In that case, a 4 wheel cutter is the way to go. Unless the line in question is medium pressure, after shut off, if you open all the lines downstream of your cut points, I can't see there being any danger if you can ventilate the work area. A fan should do the trick. If still worried, purge away.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Plumbus said:


> plungerboy said:
> 
> 
> > Note: this is a 300 bedroom senior center with 12- 100 gallon water heaters, I think 6 furnaces and multiple laundry rooms with gas dryers and a full commercial kitchen. I feel it's just lots of gas lines that's why I want to purge c
> ...



No just do like you said and open a burner on a stove. There you go! Safe as can be!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Just finished tonight. As expected more prep than work. In and out in less than 3 hours. Thanks again PZ


----------



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

We purge (nitrogen- dry) per the International Fuel Code/NFPA 54 It gives very EXPLICIT procedures. We also monitor LEL with our pro grade SenSit G2 gas detectors. ($2500 each calibrated by us monthly). Then cut with porta-band and repair. I wouldn't want some of these procedures outlined above done that way by my LICENSED Gas Fitters !
...and we do nursing homes, high rises, commercial kitchens. 
It is what it is and takes time !


----------

